# New Arrival



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Recently purchased an Enzo Mechana PVD and have put it on a Toshi strap. What do you think? I am very impressed by that watch. Wears nicely, not too heavy and it has quite some presence! Have a look:



















all the best

Jan


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a watch.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, that's orange


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting the PVD and orange really works.

Rich's work is as excellent as ever.









Enjoy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Jan. Looking good! The pvd case and orange dial really work on these. Big chunks of watch, aren't they?









Rich

PS - If you're going to wear that watch on that strap you need a PVD buckle. I'll pop one in the post to you on Monday


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Really like that watch. However don't think I could live with that dial for long. Do they do any others?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Really like that watch. However don't think I could live with that dial for long. Do they do any others?


Hi MrC, yes there are a couple of dial options and another case style - here's mine










Rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for the feedback. In case I get tired of that orange dial,well, I have got 3(!) spare dials in black









Rich, wow, thanks! Your generousity is highly appreciated (pm sent)!

all the best

Jan


----------



## CPF (Nov 20, 2007)

thats quite a piece of metal! looks nice though, the black/gunmetal (?) casing has a 'slimming' effect.. quite taken with that actually..

also the strap does look great on it


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Form over functions bro?


----------

